# next ska event



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

can someone please explain this crazy tournment format to me do you fish 3 days and weigh one fish is it an agg. tournment if so two fish are three and is there a check out. Any help would be greatly apprciated the tournment scene down here is very different than the east coast and it is very hard to follow the format because every single tournment is different


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can fish as many as you want, you do not have to fish all three days. You can weigh a king every day your biggest king is what counts(its not an agg. tourney). There is no check out and yes you can attend the captains meeting get in your truck and pull the boat almostto texas and fish then trailer it back and put the boat in the water and run to the scales with the winning fish(thats close to what happens every year anyway) We may or may not fish it this year but if we do it will be out of p'cola.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *billin (6/18/2008)*can someone please explain this crazy tournment format to me do you fish 3 days and weigh one fish is it an agg. tournment if so two fish are three and is there a check out. Any help would be greatly apprciated the tournment scene down here is very different than the east coast and it is very hard to follow the format because every single tournment is different


Hey billin. Don't try and figure it out they are from Alabama and they are all Tide Fans. Just trailer your boat down to Vencie. Fish the WD block and bring home a 60lber.:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

we fished all three days out of DI last year and damn that was a long weekend. we might just fish it out of pcola this year. i don't think we will be trailering to LA. of course in my boat, all decisions are based on wave height :banghead:banghead


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Strictly Bizness (6/18/2008)*we fished all three days out of DI last year and damn that was a long weekend. we might just fish it out of pcola this year. i don't think we will be trailering to LA. of course in my boat, all decisions are based on wave height :banghead:banghead


Come on Shane. That's not like you. What we need to do is have our own Tourney within a tourney. Everbody boycott fishing Friday. Since we all have real jobs and Gas is $4.00/gal. Everybody throw $100 in the pot and winner take all. What do you think: Bow Down, Set4Life, REel Feisty, Rxcape, Kingscape, Tide In Knots, Buck Wild, Wasbi, and I am sorry if I'm missing anybody. What do you think???


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Strictly Bizness (6/18/2008)*we fished all three days out of DI last year and damn that was a long weekend. we might just fish it out of pcola this year. i don't think we will be trailering to LA. of course in my boat, all decisions are based on wave height :banghead:banghead
> ...


Sounds like a PFF calcutta. But, I wouldn't be willing to give up a day of fishing for $1000.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Radiater (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> ...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

gettin jiggy is in for the hundred dollar two day deal i love to fish in the river delta but the damn bill at the fuel dock is getting painful


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *billin (6/18/2008)*gettin jiggy is in for the hundred dollar two day deal i love to fish in the river delta but the damn bill at the fuel dock is getting painful


Is that getting Jiggy as in Jigalow? Hell at this rate we may have more entries than the ADSFR. Where's Bodacious and Xanadu? Come on any yahoo can catch a kingfish right?:grouphug


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

hell david, i may need all three days to catch a decent points fish at this rate. have you seen the standings. we are in dead last :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

If you fish it "out of Pensacola" where do you weigh in?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

ADSFR dock at DI

George


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hit man (6/19/2008)*If you fish it "out of Pensacola" where do you weigh in?


that just means that i am not paying for a room in D.I and will leave fromp'cola


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Bow Down (6/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *hit man (6/19/2008)*If you fish it "out of Pensacola" where do you weigh in?
> ...


yeah Doug don't give the fine state of AL any more of your money.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

gettin jiggy is not a giggalo but with the price of fuel i am consedering pimpin" tosupply the back roll for the fuel :letsdrink


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are fishing the King jackpot, you MUST checkout. In order to checkout, you must go to the rodeo site Thursday night (after 6pm, I think) and have your king jackpot ticket stamped. There will be at able with a couple of ADSFR guys stamping tickets. Also, if you want SKA points, you must go to the SKA trailer and buy your $10 SKA ticket.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Steve-thanks for pointing that out. we did not mention that. yes you do have to attend the cpts meeting and check out from there and you do have to go to the ska trailer just like all of the other tourneys. but, once you leave the cpts meeting and have dotted all of the I's and crossed all of the T's you can trailer to another local or leave from DI or whatever as long as you bring your fish to the scales located at the tourney site by boat. 

what is the total entry fee for this thing? i remember it to be like $495 last year with king jackpot, tourney fee, rodeo ticket, and i think i had to give a pint of blood too.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

what is the total entry fee for this thing? i remember it to be like $495 last year with king jackpot, tourney fee, rodeo ticket, and i think i had to give a pint of blood too.[/quote]

Also, one testicle or first born child, your choice.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

for the SKA guys, it's $375 plus the $40 ticket for each angler. you need every angler with a ticket to weigh a fish, this puts each angler into thepot for the drawing.

this tourney amazes me.....

we paid the higher $375 ska entry plus tickets last yr and took 9th = like $700

if we would have been eligible for the rec king entry which cost like $175, the same fish would have taken $2200........but since they figure us ska guys are fishing for points and not money, they hook us up.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm out this tourny, I blew an engine last Sat. and it probably will not be fix by then.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

> *REEL FEISTY (6/24/2008)*I'm out this tourny, I blew an engine last Sat. and it probably will not be fix by then.


The infamous "black anchor" strikes again!! oke


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

950 hours on it


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Strictly Bizness (6/19/2008)*hell david, i may need all three days to catch a decent points fish at this rate. have you seen the standings. we are in dead last :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


Shane, just go mid VK block and you will get all of the points you want. I'll tell you stories later.:letsparty


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

scott, it is a cryin' shame. i guess it's because there are more entries in the rec division. can we enter both divisions?

david, i look forward to the stories. if the damn weather will hold out for once i might be able to make it to the mid VK block. :banghead

feisty, sorry to hear the bad news. you guys had me a little worried when i kept hearing scott calling for the committee boat on saturday. but, at least he wasn't calling for the coast guard or sea tow.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't know the half of it Shane. Glad to hear everyones back in one piece and ready to do it again. Man,Mother Natures a Bitch!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Bow Down (6/19/2008)*
> ...




It has nothing to do with giving Alabama my money so shut the hell up and don't talk to me like you know me.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Tell em' Doug!! I love it...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Bow Down (6/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Feeding Frenzy (6/20/2008)*
> ...


Bitch, I don't want to know you. You guys are a bunch of spoiled little brats with no manners. Thanks again for letting me borrow that bait pen.:moon How many checks have you cashed in the last few years???


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Strictly Bizness (6/24/2008)*scott, it is a cryin' shame. i guess it's because there are more entries in the rec division. can we enter both divisions?
> 
> david, i look forward to the stories. if the damn weather will hold out for once i might be able to make it to the mid VK block. :banghead
> 
> feisty, sorry to hear the bad news. you guys had me a little worried when i kept hearing scott calling for the committee boat on saturday. but, at least he wasn't calling for the coast guard or sea tow.


Now that there is funny. We thought about calling the Coast Guard. One of our crew members wouldn't come out of the cabin for an hour as we were running west. Did I mention Tacky Jacks makes a mean Bloody Mary.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *brnbser (6/24/2008)*for the SKA guys, it's $375 plus the $40 ticket for each angler. you need every angler with a ticket to weigh a fish, this puts each angler into thepot for the drawing.
> 
> this tourney amazes me.....
> 
> ...


Scott, it's that ALABAMA math. Get you every time.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't supply morons with bait pens its not my job. Well we only fished 2 tourneys last year and place 8th in the budlight and 9th in the biloxi(unfortunatly we didn't get one for that one). when have you ever got one???


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

alvarez you are reallly making a name for yourself what are you thinking??? how about you do us all a favor log off and never get back on.... and those spoiled little brats are good friends and they show alot more class than you


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

doug, are you fishing the rodeo this year?


----------

